# Maturaball Plakat...



## MrE (7. Juli 2002)

Wir haben im nächsten Jahr Maturaball, der im Zeichen "Culture Flash" steht. Habt ihr Vorschläge, wie man dazu ein passendes Plakat gestalten könnte? Ideen? Und ich hätte auch noch eine allgemeine Frage: wie groß müssen/sollten wir das Plakat in Photoshop gestalten? 

Danke im Voraus...


----------



## cocoon (7. Juli 2002)

Was drauf kommt musst Du schon selbst wissen. Die Kreativität wird Dir hier sicher keiner abnehmen.
Ansonsten solltest Du Dich mit der Druckerei in Verbindung setzen, die wird Dir Preise zu verschiedenen Formaten sagen. Ich würde bei einem Poster aber zu Din A3 raten. In Photoshop dann das Dokument auf 300 dpi und CYMK-Farben, als Dateiformat wird die Druckerei wohl EPS wollen (war zumindest bei mir immer so..).

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## X-trOn (7. Juli 2002)

Wollt ihr versch Kulturen vorstellen??


Wenn ja welche?? Kulturen im Sinne von Altersgruppen oder im Sinne von Völkern

Ich würd einfach ein paar Bilder nehmen und ein Kollage machen oder so

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## MrE (8. Juli 2002)

Wir haben uns vom Members of Mayday Video beeinflussen lassen bezüglich Motto... Und wir haben auch vor, mehr oder weniger einige Kulturen in unseren Maturaball einfließen zu lassen - als Beispiel: Hawaii und eine Cocktailbar. Unsere Dekoration wollen wir auch in verschiedene Kulturen aufspalten. Aber wie sollen wir das auf einem Plakat rüberbringen. Ich wäre über jeden konstruktiven Vorschlag glücklich 

Danke für die bisherigen Posts...


----------



## vinc5nt (8. Juli 2002)

Kannst du die Kulturen nicht mal auflisten ? Oder steht das alles nicht im Namen bestimmter Kulturen, sondern im Namen des "Culture Flash". 
Wenn es das ist solltest du dir mal gut überlegen was es ist und welche besonderen Eigenschaften oder Atribute es aus macht, diese würde ich dann versuchen zu verbildlichen und die, die sich am Besten verwenden lassen würde ich dann auf das Plakat anwenden... bestimmte Verhalten und Stile (bei einem Klassik Gemälde würdest du z.b. ja keine scifi schrift und neon Farben nehmen). Bei all dem solltest du aber vorher eine persönlich ästhetische "Schmerzensgrenze" setzen , d.h. gucken wie ungewöhnlich es sein soll und wie weit du dich duch standart Plakate leiten lässt.

Material :
ich hab mal per google gesucht was culture flash eigentlich sein könnte ... war mir noch nicht so ganz klar und dann fand ich das : "Mit dem Akt der Ablichtung fremder Welten entlarvt sich die eigene Anwesenheit als exotisch." ... das ist doch ein klasse Leitfaden für ein Plakat ... jetzt muss man dieses Gefühl nur noch vermitteln ... aber wie ? 

dann hab ich das noch gefunden .. fand ich aber irgendwie ein wenig billig  ... nicht böse sein : beispiel 

mmh mehr hab ich auch nicht gefunden ... schreib doch einfach nochmal um was es dabei eigentlich genau geht um die Kulturen oder den "culture flash" ... was immer das ist


----------



## GiminiC (8. Juli 2002)

Also mir fällt bei dem Begriff Culture Flash in erster Linie das Zusammenfliessen mehrerer unkontrollierter Kultureller Einflüsse in eine Kultur ein, wodurch dadurch eine neue Kultur mit den verschiedenen versmischten Elementen entsteht.

Du könntest vielleicht in einer grossen Stad Fotos machen, wo Menschen der verschiedensten Kulturen aufeinander treffen.

z.B. könnte man sich da auch Fotos aus Amerika vorstellen wo sich alle möglichen Kulturen(Europäischer Typ, Asiat, Afro-Amerikaner) an einem Platz gegenüber stehen.

Fazit: Man könnte ja die Einflüsse anderer Kulturen auf unsere Kultur visualisieren.


----------



## Alphator (9. Juli 2002)

ich hab keine ahnung von irgendwelchen kulturen, aber ich würde das plakat in folgendem stiel gestalten:
(ich kann dir leider kein sample bringen, da ich an der arbeit bin)


ich würd mir ein schönes bild von der route66 oder ner langen straße durch new york oder so besorgen (es gibt verdammt gute bilder von straßen aus den staaten, auch markante bilder bei denen mann auf den ersten blick sieht das es sich um die usa oder um ein ghetto aus der usa handelt)
das würde ich ganz unten auf dem plakat anordnen.dann würde ich ein europäisches gebilde (brandenburger tor, eifelturm etc.) nehmen, (ich würde das brandenburger tor oder irgend einen anderen torbogen vorschlagen, den würd ich über die straße anordnen, so das die route66 durchs brandenburger tor verläuft. ich würde das untere ende vüm tor so realistisch wie möglich auf die straße setzten, aber die seitlichen und oberen kanten verlaufen bzw. leuchten lassen. damit sieht die ganze geschichte etwas sureal (flashig *g) aus.
dann würde ich irgendein gesicht einer asiatin oder afrikanische eingeborene nehmen, und mit leuchtenden konturen über dem bild "schweben" lassen. am ebenenmodus spielen oder die transparenz etwas runter. das komplette plakat würde ich nach außen hin ins weiße verlaufen lassen (sieht glaub ich auch flashiger aus). wenn du hart an die schmerzgrenze gehn willst, würde ich das alles in das innere teil einer zb. sonnenblume basteln, und die blätter übelst verfärben /verwischen.
so, ich hoff ich hab net zuviel müll geschrieben.
bis dann auch

tux4k


----------



## vinc5nt (10. Juli 2002)

was ich mir jetzt auch cool vorstellen würde, wäre 2 Gruppen von Kultur Mixen die sich gegenüberstehen, geleitet durch freudsche Triebe  quasi, die sich a la Braveheart in einem 2 Fronten Krieg gegenüberstehen, jedoch kulturell beide gemischt sind. Wichtig dabei wäre aber, dass es sich in einer richtigen Metropole (new York,etc) abspielt ... sollten schon richtig hohe häuser sichtbar sein ... also die Fundamente. Optional könnte man auch eine fotografierte new yorker straße mit ampel nehmen .. also einen Zebrastreifen. 

|Gruppe1|> *i* /    \ *i* <|Gruppe2|

i= Ampel 


so in etwa.
Bei einem coolen Foto mit Glück noch aggressiven Gesichtsausdrücken schon die halbe MIete und extrem cool  ... kann man im Notfall ja auch mit den Studenten selber machen, kombiniert mit ner kleinen Feier .. bestimmt ne coole sache  
naja und wenn man noch auf elaborierten Krahms steht knallt man noch nen 4 armigen Nakten (von DaVinci ... glaube ich, kennen doch alle dieser mann im Kreis)  auf weiß leuchtendem, nahezu göttlichem Glühen, in die Mitte. 

...jetzt hab ich selber lust bekommen so was zu machen ... das Foto muss vor allem richtig geil sein *fg*


----------



## Sliver (10. Juli 2002)

Also ich kann mir nun nicht genau Vorstellen was "Culture Flash" sein soll aber ich stelle es mir so vor: Das man merkt bzw. gesehen hat das andere Kulturen Sachen benutzten die deutlich von anderen Kulturen sind.


Also wenn es so ist dann würde ich das so machen:

Man sieht zum Beispiel einen typisch Deutschen (so Hans oder Franz mäsig mit Schnurrbart, einfach Deutsch *g*) der eine Pizza isst die vielleicht mit Tomaten (Rot), Salat (Grün) und Motzadela (Weiß) belegt ist.
Das auch mit anderen Kulturen, das der Italiener z.B. was typisches aus Spanien oder Afrika hat. Oder ganz was anderes. *g*


----------



## aibo (14. Juli 2002)

coole idee vincent... nur die durchführung sieht nicht so ganz leicht aus bzw. extrem schwer oder? 

naja oder auch nicht. man sucht sich von der schule oder der uni ebenmal kurz 100 leute die alle anderen kulturen angehören (oder mietet eben mal 100 statisten) fliegt nach n.y.c lässt die leute kurz neben der miss liberty posieren und fährt wieder nach hause. inklusive einiger sehr geilen fotos natürlich  

nee ich mach nur spaß. aber wenn du sowas organisiert kriegst, hut ab. es muss ja nicht n.y.c sein. irgend eine deutsche großstadt langt doch aus. da es sich eh um ein lokales ereignis geht, kannst du das wirklich besser in einer großstadt die jeder kennt realisieren (in deienr umgebung halt) hat den vorteil du musst keine 100 tickets für 'ne concorde ausgeben und das ganze hat einen wiedererkennungswert 

-aibo


----------



## vinc5nt (28. Juli 2002)

das was ich mir da zusammen ph/fantasiert habe war das, was wohl am coolsten wäre aber nicht umsetzbar ist, doch ich denke, dass es bei einem Maturaball schon möglich ist mal 10 -15 Leute zusammen zu kriegen und die dann irgendwo, wo es vielleicht auch nur teils Großstadtmässig aussieht kriegerisch gegenüber posen zu lassen. 

naja ... auf jedenfall hat mir dieses geistige zusammen basteln spass gemacht ... auch wenn es wohl nutzlos war *fg*


----------

